# how much to feed puppy



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been feeding big dogs for so long I cant get my head around small puppy rations. What sort of amount (in ozs preferably) should I feed a 10 week old miniature poodle. She will be on one of the better dried puppy foods, actually maybe it will have recommended rations on it! She has been on a very diverse diet with mince, chicken, egg and weetabix and a dried puppy food so I will probably give her weetabix and egg for a while at least with 3 feeds of dried food.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Did the breeder not give you feeding instructions? Most dried foods give the amount on the bag as it will vary between brands of food.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

As Dundee said, My breeder gave me full instructions. I gradually switched over to burns and then just followed the instructions on the bag.
My littlest one has a measure that just covers the bottom of her bowl and t does look like it's not enough but I know it's plenty and she is thriving on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

What food are you using? I give my small Yorkie Royal Canin and the amounts are on the pack.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I have been feeding big dogs for so long I cant get my head around small puppy rations. What sort of amount (in ozs preferably) should I feed a 10 week old miniature poodle. She will be on one of the better dried puppy foods, actually maybe it will have recommended rations on it! She has been on a very diverse diet with mince, chicken, egg and weetabix and a dried puppy food so I will probably give her weetabix and egg for a while at least with 3 feeds of dried food.


Sounds to me like this puppy is having a little too much. What is her expected Adult size?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Sounds to me like this puppy is having a little too much. What is her expected Adult size?


I havent got her home yet, getting her on Tuesday. I will buy some food but am hoping the breeder will give me some Royal Canin to start her on but not sure if he will part with much. He will no doubt tell me what she has been having but I dont intend feeding steak mince and chicken roll etc so she will go over almost completely to the dried food. I will look on the bag when I get one but was hoping for a guide from someone. I am not sure what an adult miniature poodle weighs, would 15 to 20lbs be a good guess (my brain doesnt work in metric).


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I havent got her home yet, getting her on Tuesday. I will buy some food but am hoping the breeder will give me some Royal Canin to start her on but not sure if he will part with much. He will no doubt tell me what she has been having but I dont intend feeding steak mince and chicken roll etc so she will go over almost completely to the dried food. I will look on the bag when I get one but was hoping for a guide from someone. I am not sure what an adult miniature poodle weighs, would 15 to 20lbs be a good guess (my brain doesnt work in metric).


According to the chart on the Royal Canin pack for Junior feed it says for expected Adult weight of 6kg daily for a 2 month old 110gms, 8kg is 115gms.
For a 4 month old its 6kg 125gms and 8kg its 140gms. When they get to I0 months they have Royal Canin Poodle feed. 
Hope thats a bit of a guide for you.


----------

